# Delta 12 1/2 portable planner 22-560



## CLWidener (Jun 4, 2012)

Just found a delta 12 1/2 planner on CL for $150. Wondering if anyone had any reviews for me before I go check it out. Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty nice planer. $150 is a fair price IMO.

Delta 22-560


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Can you get to try it out before you buy it?
I had a Delta 12 1/2" planer before I bought my Rigid 13" and I always got snipe with that Delta and could not adjust out of it. I don't know the model No. I had but I'd check for that before I'd buy it.

The reason I bought this Rigid planer is that I saw a guy using one at a fair making signs and he got absolutely no snipe and neither do I now that I have it.. I think the Delta did not have the outfeed rollers out far enough and it let the board tip into the cutter too much.

My 2 cents worth…...............Jim


----------



## saucer (May 1, 2010)

I have one and it is a piece of junk. I had to have the parts welded to keep them tight. I will no longer buy Delta tools, but i may have got the last one the person built before they jumped from the window..


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim - The Delta TP300 and TP305 did not have a cutterhead lock and were more prone to snipe. The 22-560 (same as the TP400) has a cutterhead lock, and shouldn't have much snipe once setup well.


----------



## CLWidener (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. I going to give it a try and check for snipe. If im fully satisfied I'll probably pick it up. $150 seems pretty reasonable. Thanks again.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I had one and sold it when it started feeding erratically which resulted in non uniform thickness within a give board. Delta said it needed new rollers and wanted about $150.00 to rebuild it and replace parts as necessary.

I sold it (for $150) and bought a Dewalt.

PS - I told the buyer what was wrong and he still bought it!


----------



## CLWidener (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Joe, how much use did you get out of it before you needed to get new rollers? It's starting to seem like a gamble.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

CL - I didn't use it that much, but I loaned it to a guy and I think he ran a lot of used barn siding through it which probably contributed to its demise.

Run some stock that is at least 6-8 inches wide with a 1/16 cut and see how it does. If it doesn't feed properly, forget it. Also take a vernier or micrometer and measure the thickness on both sides of the boards, and if it isn't within 0.005 at all points, I'd also reject it. (I wouldn't worry about snipe, 'cause that pretty much is common to all lunch box planers.)


----------



## CLWidener (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Joe, that's some good advice.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I had that planer for about 8 years before I upgraded to a stationary. I found it to be a great machine. I used it a lot and never had any problem with snipe, even without using the locking cutterhead. I think I sold mine for $225-$250 and it sold right away, so if it is in good condition I think $150 is a great deal. The only reason I upgraded was that I wanted a quieter machine and a bit more capacity.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

My pair o' peso's… I don't have a 22-560 but I do have a 22-580. A bit different but still in the nearby realm.

My thoughts?

A 1/16" cut is wayyyyyyyyy to much for any lunch box planer. I try to take the minimum needed to make the board go through. If your motor slows down, your taking too much cut. Why is it so hard to take small cuts for so many people? This isn't a table saw, it's a planer…. If you tried to take off a 1/16" cut through a 6" board with a table saw with a universal motor, you would be having the same problems, provided you could make a full cut.

My 22-580 makes nearly perfect cuts every time BUT! You have to have a piece of wood that is long enough to contact the roller on each end every time.

Don't let snipe scare you….. The majority of the planers you bring home from the store are going to be misaligned. It's your job to figure out why and fix it. Just like aligning a table saw.

this ain't rocket surgery… it's more like a flu shot!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with Dallas, I wasn't thinking clearly. 1/32 is way plenty.


----------



## CLWidener (Jun 4, 2012)

I went a head and bought it. Feed smoothly with no snipe on entry and very little on exit which I can adjust to eliminate or build a longer out feed table(or deal with). It was brand new and about half the retail value. I should be able to get my my money's worth out of it. Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats…sounds like a nice deal. To keep wood feeding smoothly, keep those rollers clean using alcohol or naptha, and wax the tables. Enjoy!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy for youj!


----------



## dougomatic (Aug 6, 2013)

I found a delta 22-560 at a garage sale for *$20*, with new blades still in the package! 
It was dusty but looked to be in good condition. I bought it untested and after getting it home, I cleaned it up, lubed the chains, and checked the cutter head and rollers. I ran an old fence board through, making a 1/32nd inch cut.
It came out the other side as smooth as silk, with the old blades in place! The cut was even from side to side and I had to look hard to find any snipe.
I am so excited about the purchase, I am beside myself.
It spewed saw dust all over the floor, so now I am looking for the dust collector accessory *model 50-445* and seems to be hard to find. Anyone know where to get that part? I still have now changed the blades yet.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice score on that!
I wish I could find those deals around me lol…


----------



## garmos (Feb 12, 2016)

clwidener: what do you think of the planer now? I see one on CL for $235. Says it's only been used 6-7 times and is about 6 years old. Seems it may be a little pricey based on comments above.


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah….I think I would hold out for something better. That price is too high….but, I get it with CL. Some areas are just like that.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I got one of these for FREE. The guy was someone who I was buying a dust collector from and since I was just getting into woodworking he gave me this. He turned it on and it worked. Could use new knives. The only catch was you could hear the bearings inside grinding. He said he couldn't sell it but it could last one day or one year. (Funny thing is the same day I bought my PM saw and that guy gave me a rigid jointer, same kinda thing)

.... I didn't pay it much mind since I'm so busy building a shop to start this overpriced hobby…. and today it just hit me. I could rebuild this. I found YouTube videos of a complete disassemble and reassemble.

But is it worth it? Seems like most parts are hard to find. I do know this guy was running a business so this piece of equipment has seen some mileage. But surely if I can get that replaced with new blades, it should last right? (Definitely restoring the jointer)


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Actually. Suppose I should start a new thread for my questions.


----------

